# HOW TO: Folding on more than 8 threads (multi cpu setups)+gpu



## Fitseries3 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have compiled some data into a more user friendly format and explained how to get more than 8threads. i will add how to get i7 980x folding on 12 threads here shortly. This is mostly useful for anyone looking to get their EVGA Classified SR2 or dual xeon 55XX/56XX series machine folding.

Hope someone finds this useful. 

Source for some of this knowledge... http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=4464 and http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=187308

OK guys, i know we want to FOLD with our SR2s so heres how you do it BIG!

First start off by OBTAINING  a copy of VMware Workstation. has to be workstation and the newest version is always best. PLAYER will NOT work for the SR2.

once you get VMware WS installed your ready to move on....

DL this image for VM.. http://folding.braindancer.net/linuxrouter/VMWare-FAH-1.2.7z

now copy it to the desktop and extract. make another copy of it if you have quad cores and a 3rd copy if you have hex cores.

now you should have 2/3 identical folders. you can rename them to VM1, VM2(and VM3).

now launch VMware and go to OPEN EXISTING MACHINE. now navigate to desktop and the VM1 folder and you should see the VMX file(only one selectable in the folder). open it and proceed...

now click power up (the green play button) and click the window to enter the VM. select "Nehalem" and hit enter.

after waiting for about 20-30seconds you should see this screen...

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s164/SimC33/cleancut.jpg

notice that it gives you the info on how to setup FAHMON or HFM.NET to monitor your PPD.

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s164/SimC33/cleancut-2.jpg

thats pretty self explanatory and you should know how to set it up from the info provided.

next...

Enter the following command   ./fah6 -smp 7 -bigadv

Now you need to set up the client as you would in console in windows but a tad different....

Enter your:

1. Username:  "         "


2. Team Number: 50711


3. Passkey: MUST HAVE!!!  To get the passkey specifically FOR YOU, go here:   http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py


4. Ask before sending/fetching work yes or no?  MAKE SURE IT SAYS NO


5. Use proxy?  MAKE SURE IT SAYS NO


6. Acceptable size of work assignment and work result packets blah blah... MAKE SURE YOU TYPE "BIG"


7. Change advanced options? TYPE "YES"


8-10.   HIT ENTER!!! NO NEED TO CHANGE ANYTHING


11. Set -advmethods flag always, requesting new advanced scientific cores and/or work units if availabe? yes or no?  


TYPE "YES"


12-13. HIT ENTER!!! NO NEED TO CHANGE ANYTHING


14. The following options require you to restart the client before they take effect. Disable CPU affinity lock? yes or no? 

NO

The rest just HIT ENTER. NO NEED TO CHANGE ANYTHING.

Give it a few minutes and come back and you should see this...

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s164/SimC33/final-1.jpg

if you dont, restart the VM and type ./fah6 -smp 7 -bigadv and hit enter.


NEXT...

open up task manager in windows and go to the processes tab. locate the VM(usually a pretty large and active process). right click it and click SET AFFINITY.

IF YOU ARE RUNNING F@H ON YOUR VID CARDS YOU WANT TO BE SURE TO RUN -SMP 7 COMMAND ON VM1 AND SET THE AFFINITY FOR THAT MACHINE ONLY TO CPU 1 - 7 ON NODE 0. CPU 0 node 0 is for gpu0.

now you can start from the top with VM2. BE SURE WHEN YOU ARE ASKED DURING CONFIGURATION THAT YOU SET MACHINE ID OF VM2 TO 3.

this time you do the same as above with the affinity except you use -smp 8 and select 8 more threads(THAT ARENT ONES ALREADY BEING USED BY ANOTHER VM).

repeat this process for VM3 but set machine id to 4.

if you are only running video cards you can run
VM1 with -smp 7 and set affinity to 7 cores
VM2 with -smp 8 and set affinity to 8 cores
VM3 with -smp 8 and set affinity to 8 cores

NOW you can proceed to setup your GPUs as normal but be sure to set the affinity's to the core that isnt running for cpus.

if you restart your VM and FAHMON/HFM.NET cannot reach the VM to get log data hit F2 to open a new console and type info  and hit enter. it will tell you the address for the machine. hit F1 to go back to the F@H console.

if you need any further help just ask.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 28, 2010)

If you dont plan to fold on gpus you can use -smp 8 on all 2/3 VMs.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2010)

subbed for when the heat goes down, and I am certain my 980X is 100% stable.

EDIT: Photobucket seems to be down, or the pics are gone. Any chance of throwing the pics on techpowerup.org instead?


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2010)

All of the links for your pictures don't work..... 

EDIT: Nor does your VM image link


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> All of the links for your pictures don't work.....
> 
> EDIT: Nor does your VM image link



fixed. thanks


----------

